# buffed-wowszene konflikt?



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

kann mir irgendeiner von euch vielleicht erklären warum sich wow-szene und buffed user ständig streiten?
ich kapier das einfach nicht.ähnliche seiten, das gleiche hobby.beide haben sogar medien für die sie bekannt sind.
ich für meinen teil zieh mir grad allimania 13(beste folge btw) rein und surf auf buffed rum.
also warum nicht beides?und warum kann man sich nicht auf wow-szene anmelden?kann mir das jemand erklären?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

Wird gleich gecloset, weil Buffed sowie WoW-Szene da ziemlich stumpf sind.


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

mal sehn ob ich vorher noch ne antwort bekomme^^


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

da wäre auch die frage warum wowszene und inwow sich nicht vertragen.

ich habe ja das dumpfe gefühl, dass steve an allem nicht ganz unschuldig ist.


----------



## Serran (5. August 2008)

Ich hab noch nie was von dem Streit gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> mal sehn ob ich vorher noch ne antwort bekomme^^



Ich versuchs mal:

Aaaalso:

Die WoW-Szene Registrierung ist geschlossen worden, weil der Spam extrem hoch war. Nach einiger Zeit hatte Stevinho die Registrierung wieder geöffnet. (1 oder 2 Wochen) Dann fing das ganze aber wieder an und nun ist die Registrierung wieder geschlossen.


Der Konflikt entstand glaube ich durch ein Kommentar seitens Buffed, die Stevinho als Spannbettlaken oder sowas bezeichnet hatten.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> da wäre auch die frage warum wowszene und inwow sich nicht vertragen.
> 
> ich habe ja das dumpfe gefühl, dass steve an allem nicht ganz unschuldig ist.



Schuld liegt wohl auch bei Ihm. Ob aus Prinzip oder "Kindismus" ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich versuchs mal:
> 
> Aaaalso:
> 
> ...


ich dachte die menschlichen spannbettlaken wären die buffies also die, die show und den cast machen


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

die gleiche frage müsste man auch mal im wowszene forum stellen.
hat einer von euch nen account?


----------



## thegodfather124 (5. August 2008)

Naja ich versteh es auch nicht, ich bin zwar kein Fan dieser Seite und auf wowszene "zuhause" aber streit muss nicht sein.
Nur ich hab mich jetzt ziemlich von "euch" angegriffen gefühlt wegen der Wand geschichte.
Das ich gleich beleidigt werde weil ich meine Wand bemale...naja ich hab ja ein thread dazu gemacht (der sofort geschlossen wurde) dort könnt ihr lesen was ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich dachte die menschlichen spannbettlaken wären die buffies also die, die show und den cast machen



Ja keine Ahnung. Von einer der Seiten kam sowas.

@Vakeros: Ich werd dort solch einen Thread nicht eröffnen, die sind dort noch ein wenig negativer eingestellt als hier.^^


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

eigentlich wollte ich das gleiche in deinem thread fragen aber das ging ja leider nicht.
könntest du nicht mal fragen was es generell mit diesem streit auf sich hat?


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

zitat eines wowszene users hierzu



> Alles begann damit das WoWSzene aus dem Fansite Programm geworfen wurde.
> Grund: Goldwerbung auf der Page
> wahrer Grund: WoWSzene kriecht Blizzard nicht in den Arsch wie alle anderen Pages und macht das Maul auf wenn etwas scheiße ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

was hat das nun mit buffed zu tun?


----------



## thegodfather124 (5. August 2008)

Jo leute ich bin dann mal weiter meine Wand bemalen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zankt euch nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

thegodfather124 schrieb:


> Jo leute ich bin dann mal weiter meine Wand bemalen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



CuCu. Scheib mich auch rauf!^^  (ToNk-PiLs)


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

bye
hoffentlich öffnet wowszene bald mal wieder
ich will mich da anmelden :-(

ich will auch auf die wand wenn ich schon nich auf wow-szene kann


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> was hat das nun mit buffed zu tun?



das da nich viel denk ich mal, aber es bringt licht ins dunkel wegen der rivalität zu inwow


VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> CuCu. Scheib mich auch rauf!^^  (ToNk-PiLs)


mich auch!!! als einzigen buffie!


----------



## thegodfather124 (5. August 2008)

"mir ist heute dieses bild in die hände gefallen es zeigt die wand eines users von wowszene, die er mit seinem und den nicks anderer user vollgektitzelt hat.
da drängt sich mir doch die frage auf wie kann es dazu kommen, dass für einen menschen wildfremde leute aus einem wow forum so wichtig werden? läuft da nicht etwas komplett verkehrt? is das vielleicht schon normal? passiert das öfter?"

Nach dem Text ? Glaubst du das ich dich an meine Wand schreibe... ? 
Antwort : Nein.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

thegodfather124 schrieb:


> "mir ist heute dieses bild in die hände gefallen es zeigt die wand eines users von wowszene, die er mit seinem und den nicks anderer user vollgektitzelt hat.
> da drängt sich mir doch die frage auf wie kann es dazu kommen, dass für einen menschen wildfremde leute aus einem wow forum so wichtig werden? läuft da nicht etwas komplett verkehrt? is das vielleicht schon normal? passiert das öfter?"
> 
> Nach dem Text ? Glaubst du das ich dich an meine Wand schreibe... ?
> Antwort : Nein.



Lass den weg, der ist eh nur nen plöder Steinewerfer. xD


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

ich glaube er wollte dich nicht direkt beleidigen.
trolli hätte das gleiche mit sicherheit auch über einen buffed user geschrieben.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

thegodfather124 schrieb:


> "mir ist heute dieses bild in die hände gefallen es zeigt die wand eines users von wowszene, die er mit seinem und den nicks anderer user vollgektitzelt hat.
> da drängt sich mir doch die frage auf wie kann es dazu kommen, dass für einen menschen wildfremde leute aus einem wow forum so wichtig werden? läuft da nicht etwas komplett verkehrt? is das vielleicht schon normal? passiert das öfter?"
> 
> Nach dem Text ? Glaubst du das ich dich an meine Wand schreibe... ?
> Antwort : Nein.


ich wollte dir nur helfen. dich zu ner therapie überreden und so^^
ich finde das btw immer noch übelst sick


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Lass den weg, der ist eh nur nen plöder Steinewerfer. xD


grmpf -.-



Vakeros schrieb:


> ich glaube er wollte dich nicht direkt beleidigen.
> trolli hätte das gleiche mit sicherheit auch über einen buffed user geschrieben.


aber 100%


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> grmpf -.-



Tja, Trolli. Du hast deinen Ruf bei mir weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thegodfather124 (5. August 2008)

ich möchte noch einmal auf den threadnamen hinweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "forenjunkies, rl? nein danke!"
Und das sehe ich schon als beleidigung an, mag ja sein das es nicht ganz so gemeint ist aber ich könnte ja auch zB ganz dick FC Bayern oder whatever und die ganze Spieler Namen hinschreiben...würdet ihr dann auch so abgehen ? Kenn ich diese Leute ? Kenn ich die Spieler ? nein..
Kenn ich die wowszene User ? Nicht alle, aber ich kenne viele. Ich kenne auch viele näher über icq und ts...
Zudem ist das eh erst der Anfang  auf eine andere Wand kommen vielleicht noch Namen von Rl Freunden


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Tja, Trolli. Du hast deinen Ruf bei mir weg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dito....


----------



## rEdiC (5. August 2008)

thegodfather124 schrieb:


> ich möchte noch einmal auf den threadnamen hinweisen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hauptsache die Online Freunde stehn zuerst da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dito....



Wos solln dit heißn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

ich finds übrigens nicht sonderlich nett was ihr so in eurem chat schreibt^^


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

thegodfather124 schrieb:


> ich möchte noch einmal auf den threadnamen hinweisen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. nett gemeint wars sicher nich.
2. bei den spielern würd ich nich so abgehen. da find ich das fan sein nicht so krank


----------



## thegodfather124 (5. August 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Online Freunde stehn zuerst da.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hohohoho....überleg mal...denkst du ich schreib die Namen selbst an die Wand ? Meine Rl Freunde schreiben sich selbst an die Wand...so was haben wir gerade ? Ferien richtig, d.h. die meisten sind in Urlaub tja also heißts warten....


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wos solln dit heißn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


allein schon dass du unsere last.fm gruppe mit deutschland verknüpft hast.


aber nich das thema schon wieder pls


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

thegodfather124 schrieb:


> hohohoho....überleg mal...denkst du ich schreib die Namen selbst an die Wand ? Meine Rl Freunde schreiben sich selbst an die Wand...so was haben wir gerade ? Ferien richtig, d.h. die meisten sind in Urlaub tja also heißts warten....



Wehe ich find mich nicht schnell an deiner Wand wieder. Als sagen wir.....

"freundschaftliches Zeichen zwischen zwei Usern, die sich kein Stück kennen, aber einen auf dicke Kumpels machen."

Oki?^^


----------



## rEdiC (5. August 2008)

Ich finds lustig wies grad bei wow-szene in der Chatbox rund geht.^^

Ps: Nur mal um das klarzustellen...ich mag WoW-Szene genauso wie Buffed . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> allein schon dass du unsere last.fm gruppe mit deutschland verknüpft hast.
> 
> 
> aber nich das thema schon wieder pls



Erm. Örm. Woher kommt denn Buffed? Geeenau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (5. August 2008)

thegodfather124 kannst du mich mal in der Chatbox grüßen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thegodfather124 (5. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> 1. nett gemeint wars sicher nich.
> 2. bei den spielern würd ich nich so abgehen. da find ich das fan sein nicht so krank


Und warum ist das nicht so krank ? hm weils mehr leute machen als nur einer...ja die maße gewinnt...machts einer verliert er machens viele gewinnen sie alle.. 
schonmal drüber nachgedacht ?
Und sowieso ist der Sinn des Lebens Leute zu flamen die etwas machen was ihnen Spaß macht und vielleicht anderen Leuten eine Freude macht oder sie einfach nur zum lachen bringt ? Sicherlich nicht...also springt doch einfach mal über euren Schatten und seid nicht einfach ein 0815 Mensch..


----------



## thegodfather124 (5. August 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> thegodfather124 kannst du mich mal in der Chatbox grüßen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab keine Ahnung wer du bist..


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Erm. Örm. Woher kommt denn Buffed? Geeenau!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hier sind aber auch so viel schwizzer und ösis


thegodfather124 schrieb:


> Und warum ist das nicht so krank ? hm weils mehr leute machen als nur einer...ja die maße gewinnt...machts einer verliert er machens viele gewinnen sie alle..
> schonmal drüber nachgedacht ?
> Und sowieso ist der Sinn des Lebens Leute zu flamen die etwas machen was ihnen Spaß macht und vielleicht anderen Leuten eine Freude macht oder sie einfach nur zum lachen bringt ? Sicherlich nicht...also springt doch einfach mal über euren Schatten und seid nicht einfach ein 0815 Mensch..


altah fuck die masse. damit biste bei mir kolossal an der falschen adresse.
aber sportler leisten wenigstens was, sodass man die toll finden kann.
wenn du den namen von deinen kumpels an die wand mals ok. wenn dus sprayst -> goil. aber bei irgend welchen leuten ausm forum? hallooo?


----------



## rEdiC (5. August 2008)

thegodfather124 schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung wer du bist..


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mich oft versucht anzumelden. Aber ich hab nie dran gedacht wenn die Anmeldung mal offen war...


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

trolli lass ihn doch machen.
is doch seine sache.
ich hab ne freundin dir bemalt ihre wände mit düsteren sprüchen.
ich finde die leute sollen mit ihren wänden machen was sie wollen.

EDIT:ich will auch gegrüßt werden :-(
EDITEDIT:h´juhu ich wurde gegrüßt


----------



## thegodfather124 (5. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hier sind aber auch so viel schwizzer und ösis
> 
> altah fuck die masse. damit biste bei mir kolossal an der falschen adresse.
> aber sportler leisten wenigstens was, sodass man die toll finden kann.
> wenn du den namen von deinen kumpels an die wand mals ok. wenn dus sprayst -> goil. aber bei irgend welchen leuten ausm forum? hallooo?


Was machen Sportler ? uuh SIE bringen die Masse zum jubeln und feiern oder ?
Nunja mich bringen diese User zum jubeln und feiern, MICH! Ich hasse fußball, für mich völlig uninteressant...nunja sag mal was sportler genau machen ?
wow sie trainieren ihren körper und laufen von hier nach da oder wie oder was ?
Was mich bewegt sind Menschen, Musik und bestimmt noch zig andere Sachen...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hier sind aber auch so viel schwizzer und ösis



Ooookeeee.....nur für dich. ^^

Edit: So!


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

thegodfather124 schrieb:


> Was machen Sportler ? uuh SIE bringen die Masse zum jubeln und feiern oder ?
> Nunja mich bringen diese User zum jubeln und feiern, MICH! Ich hasse fußball, für mich völlig uninteressant...nunja sag mal was sportler genau machen ?
> wow sie trainieren ihren körper und laufen von hier nach da oder wie oder was ?
> Was mich bewegt sind Menschen, Musik und bestimmt noch zig andere Sachen...


dann mal dir das an die wand.
und wenn n user ausm forum wirklich was tolles vollbringt, dann auch den.



EDIT: uuuh über 3k. und nu?


----------



## rEdiC (5. August 2008)

Ist jemand bei WoW Szene angemeldet und schenkt mir seinen Login? :>


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

...: Mowlwurf  :...
05.08.2008 02:22
haha ich habn buffed user verarscht als ob ich den kenn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





gib ihm saures XD


----------



## thegodfather124 (5. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dann mal dir das an die wand.
> und wenn n user ausm forum wirklich was tolles vollbringt, dann auch den.


....Auch die kleinen Dinge im leben müssen...werden beachtet...sie haben etwas tolles vollbracht in dem sie das wowszene am Leben erhalten haben und mir dort das eine oder andere Mal ein lächeln aufs Gesicht gezaubert haben und das reicht mir ! 

Ich verabschiede mich nun, ich habe keine Lust mehr hier weiter zu diskutieren. 

Ein Mensch sollte tun was er für richtig hält, egal was  andere dadurch von ihm denken. 
Wenn ich dies nun durch das bemalen meiner Wand tue, sollte es euch egal sein und ihr müsst nicht in Threads äußern wie bescheuert ihr das doch findet.
Und wenn doch, sagt demjenigen vorher bescheid um den es geht. 
Wir werden alle irgendwann sterben, tja ich kann sagen das ich Stundenlang eine Wand bemalt habe und vielleicht dadurch ein paar Menschen zum lachen bringen, selbst wenn es nur ein schmunzeln ist. 

So long TehReis


----------



## rEdiC (5. August 2008)

Habs schon gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mowlwurf ich bin gekränkt!


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

thegodfather124 schrieb:


> ....Auch die kleinen Dinge im leben müssen...werden beachtet...sie haben etwas tolles vollbracht in dem sie das wowszene am Leben erhalten haben und mir dort das eine oder andere Mal ein lächeln aufs Gesicht gezaubert haben und das reicht mir !
> [...]


ich bleib dabei. es sind einfach nur irgendwelche leute ausm forum aber naja.


thegodfather124 schrieb:


> [...]
> Und wenn doch, sagt demjenigen vorher bescheid um den es geht.
> [...]


hätt ich ja gern, aber da hat mir steve n strich durch die rechnung gemacht


----------



## Seerco (5. August 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Habs schon gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mach dir nix draus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (5. August 2008)

Man wegen diesem "Streit" bin ich schon länger auf als ich wollte. ._.'
Naja bin weg Gute Nacht.

Seerco = Mowlwurf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seerco (5. August 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Man wegen diesem "Streit" bin ich schon länger auf als ich wollte. ._.'
> Naja bin weg Gute Nacht.
> 
> Seerco = Mowlwurf?
> ...


joooooooop ^^


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

willst du mir nich deinen account geben?
oder sag stevenho mal er soll registrieren mal aufmachen.


----------



## rEdiC (5. August 2008)

Seerco schrieb:


> joooooooop ^^


Hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

n8 redic träum was schönes


----------



## Seerco (5. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> willst du mir nich deinen account geben?
> oder sag stevenho mal er soll registrieren mal aufmachen.


vergisses ^^ !
der macht des wenn ers für richtig hält oder besser gesagt wenn er denkt dass die richtige zeit gekommen is.
mein account gehört sogar so ziemlich zu den ersten also is der schon min. 500 € wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

hm schade dann muss ich ihm wohl mal ne email schicken^^
aber sagmal warst du der kerl der mal seinen account bei ebay reingestellt hat?


----------



## Seerco (5. August 2008)

ich hatte mal einen den ich loswerden wollte ^^
hab aber noch niemals einen bei ebay reingestellt.


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

bei ebay gabs mal einen fürn haufen geld
was haste mit dem anderen gemacht?


----------



## Seerco (5. August 2008)

verschenkt an nen kumpel aus der nachbarstadt ^^
hatte nur 6 t1 teile und t2 kopf und kein bc addon drauf.
ich hatte absolut den hals voll von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

ich meinte eigentlich deinen wow-szene account nich deinen wow account^^


----------



## Seerco (5. August 2008)

sag mir des doch hab grad nen krieg inner wow-szene chatbox ^^
hm muss ich ma gucken bei ebay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

bei ebay gibs im moment keinen hab schon geguckt
führst du kried gegen tehreis?

edit: frag ihn mal ob er vakeros auch an der wand hat^^


----------



## Seerco (5. August 2008)

jo mach ich ^^
ich frag gleich mal nach aber doppelposts sind inner chatbox glaub ich ned erlaubt ^^


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

ok danke die antwort kann ich dann ja selber lesen


----------



## thegodfather124 (5. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> bei ebay gibs im moment keinen hab schon geguckt
> führst du kried gegen tehreis?
> 
> edit: frag ihn mal ob er vakeros auch an der wand hat^^



Hab ihn! nicht an der Wand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sorry aber das ist für wowszene only leute...ich weiß du hast leider dort keinen account mehr erwischt...ich überlegs mir mal ob ich dich noch irgendwo "hinquetsche" ;D


----------



## Seerco (5. August 2008)

jo habn ma gefragt ^^
also ich glaub ich hab den krieg gewonnen war ja klar !


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

besser als garnichts danke^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

So alte WoW-Pussies. Ich werd pennen gehen. Haut den Steve von mir, der schuldet mir noch ne Zigarre. Und der soll ne neue Folge der BG-Screenshots rausbringen. Habs so schöne hin geschickt. ;(


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

leute streitet euch doch nicht
dann flamet doch lieber buffed^^


----------



## Seerco (5. August 2008)

ich haue doch nich die pinke königin kannste knicken !
also wünsch dir ne gute nacht undso ^^


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

gute nacht


----------



## zirkum (5. August 2008)

wollen wir freunde sein?


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> da wäre auch die frage warum wowszene und inwow sich nicht vertragen.
> 
> ich habe ja das dumpfe gefühl, dass steve an allem nicht ganz unschuldig ist.



schonma seinen blog gesehen? also die videos .. naja er hat was gegen buffed und sie miteinander nid soo die harmonie .. aber egal
finde buffed macht es irgendwie toll aber :
wow infos -> mmo-champion (nein buffed ist nicht der erste^^)
content videos -> wow-szene .. (syr aber die typen von buffed .. hallo der warlock isn voll gimp ;( tut ja meiner verkauften seele weh *cry*)
fun sachen gelaber und forum -> buffed

meine meinung .. finds hier nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amaron88 (5. August 2008)

Habe 2 WoW Accounts wegen dieser Frage auf WoW-Szene verloren... ich habe das Gefühl das Steve eine Alleinherrschaft will, und alle anderen Seiten in den dreck zieht, und seine Arschkriecher Community macht ihm dieses nach....


----------



## Carcharoth (5. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ja keine Ahnung. Von einer der Seiten kam sowas.
> 
> @Vakeros: Ich werd dort solch einen Thread nicht eröffnen, die sind dort noch ein wenig negativer eingestellt als hier.^^



Die ganzen Anschuldigungen und Flames mit den Spannbettlaken kamen alle von wowszene. Buffed hat da nie grossartig reagiert. 
Flamen überlassen wir den andern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja. Closed.. die letzten paar Seiten waren eh nur unsinniges Gelaber.


----------

